# Angeln in Japan



## Biggeangler (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt wo ich schon ein paar Tage hier in Japan arbeite ist mir aufgefallen, wie schön gegen Abend die Fische aus dem Meer springen...

Da ich bis dato nur an Flüßen,Kanälen und Teichen im Ruhrgebiet und Umgebung geangelt habe, stellen sich hier direkt 1000 Fragen, welche ich nicht so einfach aufgrund meiner schlechten japanisch Kenntnisse klären lassen.

Braucht man eine Lizenz, wenn man in Japan am Meer angeln möchte?
Welche Fische schwimmen hier rum und kann ich diese alle essen, wenn ich den welche fange?

Leider habe ich noch nie am Meer geangelt und so gar keine Ahnung, wie ich an die Sache hier rangehen kann.

Viell. kann mir jemand ein bisschen helfen?

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Markus


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hi, 

in welcher Ecke Japans bist du?

Wenn du in der Nähe von Nagasaki oder Tokyo bist, kann ich nur zwei Shops empfehlen wo du dich sicherlich erkundigen kannst, die können zumindestens englisch schreiben, also wirst du dich sicherlich auch auf englisch mit denen unterhalten können.


----------



## Dart (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Chrizzis Tip ist schon mal ne Bank#6
Zum Meeresfischen kann ich leider nix beisteuern, aber es muss dort super Gewässer für Black Bass und auch Snakeheads geben, ich hab da einen Haufen DVD's die in Japan gedreht wurden.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Keno (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hi,
ich bin auch gerade in Japan. Wo bist du denn? Ich bin in der Mie Prefektur. Zurzeit läuft gegen Abend super Amberjack auf kleine silberne Jigs in 12g. Versuchs mal damit. Wenn du jagende Fische beobachtest einfach reinwerfen und schnell unter der Oberfläche einholen. Hatte am Freitag 35 Stück. Eine Lizenz brauchst du nicht. Noch nichtmal an der Black Bass Seen. Die Japaner wollen die am liebsten sofort wieder loswerden.

Viele Grüße,
Keno


----------



## alexmuc99 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hi,

auch ich bin gerade in Nagoya, allerdings habe ich hier an den Kanälen nix interressantes gesehen.
Teilweise konnte ich an den grösseren Flüssen einige 
einheimische Angler beobachten.
Mir wurde mitgeteilt, das man teilweise eine Lizenz braucht und meistens nicht.
Werde da leider auch nicht schlau draus.
Wollte hier mal "shoppen" gehen, hat jemand ein Tip ?

Gruss Alex



Keno schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auch gerade in Japan. Wo bist du denn? Ich bin in der Mie Prefektur. Zurzeit läuft gegen Abend super Amberjack auf kleine silberne Jigs in 12g. Versuchs mal damit. Wenn du jagende Fische beobachtest einfach reinwerfen und schnell unter der Oberfläche einholen. Hatte am Freitag 35 Stück. Eine Lizenz brauchst du nicht. Noch nichtmal an der Black Bass Seen. Die Japaner wollen die am liebsten sofort wieder loswerden.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Keno


----------



## Biggeangler (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne in Yokohama zwischen Bahnhof und Hafen. Also fast schon am Wasser.
Hier gibt es wohl auch 2 Angelshops, welche ich aber noch finden muss! 
Ein sehr kl. Geschäft hatte ich in Tokio mal gesehen, aber das sollte kein Problem sein.

Hier am Hafen springen die Fische gegen Abend nur so aus dem Wasser, dass was ich in Deutschland nur selten mal an Seen gesehen habe.

Auch hier habe ich schon eine Menge Angler gesehen, welche aber nur die kl. Fischchen rausholen und später wieder ins Wasser werfen. 

Den einen oder anderen Spinnfischer habe ich die Tage beobachtet, aber keine Fische bei ihm gesehen. Auf Wurm hatte mal einer einen riesen Krebs gefangen, aber leider auch keinen Fisch.

Mein Problem ist eher der Fisch nicht das Fangen, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, welche Fische ich lieber zurückwerfen sollte und welche ich gut mal in die Pfanne legen kann. Hierzu wollte ich mir mal ein Poster der Fische besorgen....

Gibt es beondere Dinge auf die man lieber aufpassen sollte, Stachel, .....

(Schlimm wenn man 20Jahre in NRW angelt und plötzlich am Meer steht und weiß nicht weiter^^)

Danke
Markus


----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Ich kann deine Bedenken verstehen, speziell wenn man an Fugu denkt, da gibt es ja jedes Jahr ein paar tödliche Unfälle durch falsche Zubereitung oder besser durch falsches Töten bzw. Ausnehmen des Fisches.
Einen sehr guten aber leider auch mühsamen Überblick bietet Fishbase.org -> http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/search.php
Einfach das Land auswählen und Seewasser anclicken.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
Kurzes Edit:
Es ist natürlich seeehr unwahrscheinlich das du einen Fugu (Kugelfisch) mit der Angel fängst (mehr dazu hier ->http://www.rezepte-nachkochen.de/fugu-kugelfisch.php), aber es macht sicher Sinn sich erstmal zu informieren.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Markus ich seh gerade, dass bass.cp.jp (liegt etwas nördlich von Tokyo) von dir auch um die 100km entfernt ist. http://www.bass.jp/ <- das ist die englische Seite von den Shop. Musst mal gucken, eventuell den einfach mal eine EMail schreiben, da kann schon einer englisch. 
Ansonsten schreib auch Plat ( http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php ) eine EMail. Da wird sehr zügig geantwortet und der Laden liegt in Nagasaki und die sollten da schon ein Plan vom "Salt Game" haben, das wären meine ersten Anlaufstellen, wenn ich nicht wüsste was zu tun ist, bzw den würde ich ne EMail schreiben.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hallo Markus,vielleicht hilft Dir mein Bericht von damals.

Oder du gibst : Seeteufels Japanbericht in die Suchfunktion ein und du bekommst alle meine Berichte über meine Japanreise.

Sollten noch Fragen sein,einfach melden,vielleicht kann ich Dir einwenig weiterhelfen,da ich dort noch einige Kontakte habe.


Gruss  Martin


----------



## Keno (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*



Dart schrieb:


> Kurzes Edit:
> Es ist natürlich seeehr unwahrscheinlich das du einen Fugu (Kugelfisch) mit der Angel fängst (mehr dazu hier ->http://www.rezepte-nachkochen.de/fugu-kugelfisch.php), aber es macht sicher Sinn sich erstmal zu informieren.


 
;+;+;+ Unwahrscheinlich einen Fugu zu fangen??? Ich habe hier in Japan mehr Fugus gefangen als alles andere....... Anfassen ist aber kein Problem. Gefaehrlich wirds nur beim Essen...


----------



## Dart (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Uups, so kann man sich irren|rolleyes
Auf was fängt man die?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Keno (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Ich habe alle meine Fugus auf Krill gefangen :m

Petri Heil,
Keno |wavey:


----------



## Dart (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*



Keno schrieb:


> Ich habe alle meine Fugus auf Krill gefangen :m
> 
> Petri Heil,
> Keno |wavey:


Krill? Sind das net die Minikrebse von denen sich auch Wale ernähren?|bigeyes
Wird der Krill mit anderen Zusatzstoffen zu einem Teig verarbeitet?
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bezweifle in keinster Weise deine Angaben zum Köder, ich bin nur erstaunt.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:
Edit: Mr.Google hat mir die Lösung bereits verraten, die Krebse werden bis zu 45mm lang. In meiner Vorstellung waren das immer echte Minis


----------



## Keno (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Ja, in meiner Vorstellung auch. In der Aquakultur, wo ich bin, füttern die damit die Hummer. Ich wollte auch erst nicht glauben, dass es Krill ist, aber die werden anscheinend richtig groß. Hab mich gefragt, ob man die nicht essen könnte. Ist dann ja so ähnlich wie Nordseekrabbe (Granat).

Grüße,
Keno


----------



## Biggeangler (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Danke schön für die hilfreichen Tipps.

ich habe mir heute einmal 2 Angelgeschäfte von innen angesehen. Eins davon war der gute Tipp von dir @Seeteufel. der andere genau gegenüber auf der anderen Seite der Kreuzung, allerdings deutlich teuerer, aber mit gr. Auswahl.

Sehr interessante Auswahl, ich denke mir die Hälfte der Sachen habe ich zuvor noch nie gesehen. Leider hat es mal wieder an der Sprache gemangelt um richtige Informationen zu bekommen. Aber eine Spinnrute und eine Rolle habe ich gefunden, allerdings noch nicht gekauft. Eine kl. Ausrüstung für die kl. Freidfische habe ich auch gesehen, allerdings sind die Fische wohl nur für Tenpura zu grbrauchen. 
Ich dachte da eher an einen Fisch, welchen ich auch in die Pfanne legen kann oder zumind. ein Filet herausschneiden kann 

Naja, ein Buch über Fische habe ich nur auf japanisch bekommen, was mir nicht weiterhilft, bei der Frage essbar und lohnenswert....
Hierzu suche ich wohl mal im Netz was schönes!

Soweit schon mal Petri Heil
Markus


----------



## Dart (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hi Keno
Deine Infos sind klasse#6
Noch eine Frage zu den Bass-Seen. Du schreibsts das die Japaner die Bass nicht wirklich mögen, aber warum?
Die haben die ja seit Ende des 2.Weltkrieges in Ihren Gewässern, den GI's zu verdanken.
Ein Grossteil ihrer hochwertigen Tackle,-und Lure-Industrie ist völlig auf den Bass abgestimmt, das geht bis zu jap. Profis in den großen US-Tournaments.
Hast du das Gefühl das wirklich die Mehrheit der Angler den Bass als invasive Pest betrachten? Oder gibt es noch ganz andere Gründe für die Ablehnung?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Roosterfish (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*



Dart schrieb:


> Uups, so kann man sich irren|rolleyes
> Auf was fängt man die?
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


 
Die Dinger fängt man auch auf Sardine oder Tintenfisch. habe einige in Brasilien gefangen. Anfassen kann man die schon, allerdings sollte man mit seinen Fingern nicht zwischen die Zähne kommen. Die können sicher glatt einen Besenstiel durchbeißen. 
Essen würde ich die Dinger nie! Die Gefahr einer tödlichen Vergiftung ist zu groß.

Roosterfish


----------



## Keno (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Keno
> Deine Infos sind klasse#6
> Noch eine Frage zu den Bass-Seen. Du schreibsts das die Japaner die Bass nicht wirklich mögen, aber warum?
> Die haben die ja seit Ende des 2.Weltkrieges in Ihren Gewässern, den GI's zu verdanken.
> ...



Ja, es gibt halt zwei Seiten. Die Sportangler und die Fischer und Naturschützer. Leider habe die Schwarzbarsche die gesamten japanischen Fischbestände stark dezimiert und in manchen Seen die Fischerei komplett lahmgleget. Für Angler und vor allem Tacklehändler ist diese Entwicklung natürlich klasse aber für die einheimische Fauna ist das nicht so toll. An dem See, wo ich angel wird ausschließlich Catch and Release betrieben, aber eigetlich versucht die Regierung alles, den Schwarzbarsch wieder loszuwerden, um einheimische Fischbestände zu schützen. Ich bin gestern mal wieder gegen Abend losgewesen. Konnte in 1 1/2 Stunden vier schöne Barsche fangen. Das andere Foto zeigt die Amberjacks von vorletzter Woche.

Viele Grüße,
Keno


----------



## Dart (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*



Keno schrieb:


> .....aber eigetlich versucht die Regierung alles, den Schwarzbarsch wieder loszuwerden, um einheimische Fischbestände zu schützen. Ich bin gestern mal wieder gegen Abend losgewesen. Konnte in 1 1/2 Stunden vier schöne Barsche fangen.


 
Klasse Barsche, Petrie#6
Hat denn die Regierung irgendwelche Lösungsansätze? Mann sollte ja meinen das sich der Barschbestand so stark etabliert hat, das man ihn wohl nie mehr verdrängen kann.
Wie sieht es mit natürlichen Fressfeinden aus, gibt es da welche oder steht der Bass an der Spitze der Nahrungskette?
Ich kenn wohl 1 Video "Raiggo" über das Snakehead-Angeln in Japan, aber die scheinen wohl nicht den gleichen Lebensraum zu haben, in dem Film werden eigentlich nur völlig verkrautete Kanäle und Teiche gezeigt.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Keno (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Ja, moeglich wird es wohl kaum noch sein. Die Regierung hat letztes Jahr ein Gesetz erlassen, welches das Zuruecksetzen von Schwarzbarschen verbietet. Ausserdem wurden einige Teiche leergepumpt und die Barsche entfernt. Ich glaube Fressfeinde hat der Barsch kaum. Vielleicht den Kormoran. Davon gibt es ja auch in Japan jede Menge. Auf Snakehead haette ich auch mal richtig Bock zu angeln. Die Fotos von dir sind ja erste Klasse. Vielleicht komm ich ja mal nach Thailand 

Gruesse,
Keno


----------



## Biggeangler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Erster Angeltag:

Nach Einkauf einer Spinnrute & Rolle und einer Menge an Kleinkram habe ich gestern Abend einmal mein Glück versucht. Nach 2 Stunden am Meer und etwa 100 springenden Fischen vor meiner Nase habe ich meine Klamotten wieder eingepackt und mir im Supermarkt ein Stück Tunfisch gekauft J
Leider hatte ich nicht einen Anbiss an meiner Angel an diesem Tag und auch die beiden Japaner neben mir, mit Spinnruten bestückt, hatten keinen Anbiss in der Zeit. 

Alter Spruch meines Opas: „Da wo die Fische springen, fängt man nix!“

Als ich gerade wieder meine Tasche über die Schulter legen wollte, kam ein weiterer Japaner zum Hafengelände und stellte 2 Angeln mit Leuchtpose, viell. 2m vom Ufer, in Wasser. Noch 5 Minuten habe ich mir eingeräumt, nur um mal zu sehen, wie der Kollege hier angelt. 
Es hat kaum 3 Minuten gedauert und an der ersten Angel verschwindet die Leuchtpose unterm Wasser. Mit ruhigem Schritt stolpert der Angler auf seine Angel zu und hebt die Spitze an. Oh ein Hänger denke ich mir noch, denn ein Fisch konnte es ja eigentlich nicht sein, so schnell und dann noch an einem solchen Tag für mich. Aber er ruft seinen Kollegen heran, welcher einen Kescher ins Wasser hält, um einen schönen ca. 40cm Fisch aus dem Wasser zu heben. Die Art kann ich auch wenn es hell gewesen wäre nicht zuordnen, aber es war für mich einer der springenden Fische von zuvor.

Ja, was ist nun die Moral der Geschichte?

- Falsche Köder, Angelmethode, Uhrzeit,……


Soweit meine ersten Erfahrungen am Meer!

@Keno: Kannst du deine Köderauswahl noch ein bisschen näher erläutern?
         Kleine silberne Jigs in 12g. Jigs?
        Ist ein Amberjack das gleiche wie ein *grey mullets (dieser soll wohl hier rumspringen)?*

1000Dank


----------



## Keno (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hi, 
Falscher Koeder und falsche Angelmethode. Grey mullets sind Meeraeschen. Die springen in Japan komischerweise zu hunderten aus dem Wasser. Das Gleiche passiert auch bei mir hier an der Kueste und in den Fluessen. Zuvor habe ich noch nie sowas beobachtet. Ich habe schon oft Meeraeschen in Spanien geangelt, aber so springend wie hier in Japan habe ich sie noch nie gesehen. Sie sind allerdings sehr schwer zu fangen. In Spanien werden sie von den einheimischen mit halben Broetchen gefangen, auf dem 4-5 kleine Drillinge in einer Schlaufe versteckt sind. Das koenntest du mal versuchen. Auf Fuerteventure klappt es jedenfalls super. 
Zu meinen Koedern: Es sind kleine silberne Minipilker oder auch Zocker genannt. Die musst du moeglichst weit rauswerfen und so schnell du kannst wieder reinholen. Wirf dorthin, wo kleine Fische durch Raeuber aus dem Wasser gescheucht werden.
Ansonsten versuch es mal gegen Abend mit Seeringelwuermern (aus dem Angelladen) nah am Ufer. Da koenntest du die ein oder andere Meerbrasse erwischen.

Petri Heil,

Keno


----------



## Biggeangler (2. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Zweiter Angeltag,

heute hatten wir einen etwas höheren Wasserstand und einen angenehmen kühlen Wind. Der japanische Angler, neben uns am Wasser, hat uns heute einen wunderbaren Abend vorhergesagt, alle Parameter würden stimmen und ab 19Uhr würde es losgehen.

3 japanische Angler und 2 deutsche Anfänger haben dann voller Vorfreude den Abend, 3 Stunden, am Wasser verbracht und eine Menge Fische springen gesehen, doch leider konnte keiner der erwarteten Fische gelandet werden. Es gab auch keine Anbisse oder Fehlbisse. ...

 Ich habe neben dem Spinnen auch mal einen Haken mit Wurm bestückt und mit Futterkorb und später mit Pose (1m Tief) mein Glück versucht. Unsere Japaner waren mit ihrem Posenangeln heute sehr konzentriert.

Für mich kann ich sagen, dass ich die gekauften Laubwürmer wohl nicht fürs Salzwasser nutzen kann. Die Lebenszeit der Würmer war schnell vorbei...

Soweit, ein bisschen enttäuscht,
Markus


----------



## Dart (2. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Laubwürmer funzen auch net in der heimischen Ostsee, die ja ein sehr geringes Salzgehalt hat.:q
Keno hat da von Seeringelwürmern geschrieben, die sind meerwassertauglich
Trial and Error, net aufgeben.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (13. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hallo Leute,
ich fliege im november für eine woche nach japan. und werde auch ein paar tage an der  küste (taiji) verbringen.
mich würde interressieren ob es sich lohnt in japan ausrüstung zu kaufen oder soll ich besser rute und rolle von zu hause mitbringen? ist es dort eventuell günstiger? gibt es vielleicht interresantes was man hier in d-land nicht kennt?
brauche ich einen erlaunnissschein fürs meeresangeln?
ich hoffe es sind nicht zu viele fragen auf einmal.
gruss ole


----------



## Keno (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hi,

also ne Rute wuerde ich mitnehmen, aber ne schöne Shimanorolle wuerde ich hier kaufen. Kostet nur halb so viel wie in Deutschland. Angelschein brauchst du im Meer nicht.

Viele Gruesse,
Keno


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hallo Keno,
vielen dank für deine antwort. ich wrede auf jeden fall einmal in einen angelladen reingehen und gucken was es da so gibt.
ich habe mir sagen lassen das dort in taiji auch angler vom strand/fels aus angeln und nicht unbedingt vom boot. hastdu eine ahnung auf was die dort fischen?
gruss olav

Ps:
moin,
sehe gerade das du aus der nähe von bremen kommst, da bin ich  auch zu hause nämlich in bremen-mahndorf. ich lebe und arbeite aber schon eine ganze weile in stuttgart
tschüss olav


----------



## Keno (15. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hallo,
mhhh, also hier (ca. 200 km) noerdlich von Taiji faengt man Meerbrassen und viele Lippfische vom Ufer aus. Wie schon geschrieben habe ich hier auch viele Amberjacks gefangen. Die letzten Tage habe ich zwei Hornhechte gefangen. Am besten ist aber glaub ich vom Boot aus. Zu deiner Zeit muessten noch einige Bonitos da sein, weiss ich aber nicht. Ausserdem gibt es hier jede Menge Dolphin fish. Nur keiner angelt geziehlt drauf. Keine Ahnung warum.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

Bis dann,
Keno

PS: Ich komme aus Norden, aber studiere gerade in Bremen.


----------



## Biggeangler (15. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Konnichiwa,

auf welche Köder werden den die folgenden Fische gefangen?
Meerbrassen
Lippfische
Hornhechte 
Amberjacks 
Bonitos 
Dolphin fish 
Die Info würde mir sehr helfen neue Motivation zu schauffeln 

1000 Dank schon mal
Markus


----------



## Keno (15. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

auf welche Köder werden den die folgenden Fische gefangen?
Meerbrassen > kleine Krebse und Seeringler
Lippfische > Krill und Seeringler
Hornhechte > Fischfetzen und Minipilker
Amberjacks > Minipilker
Bonitos > Koederfisch, Jig
Dolphin fish > Koederfish, Jig


----------



## Chrizzi (15. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hui, sehr viel auf Natürköder. 
Hat man denn überhaupt eine Chance auf Bonitos von der Küste aus? Das sind doch so eine "Mini-Thun"Art, oder? Sowas müsste doch mächtig Spaß bringen zu drillen. 


@ Keno: ich wünsch dir eine gute Heimreise, die hast du ja auch sehr bald vor dir. Wenn nich sogar schon hinter dir.


----------



## Keno (15. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Also hier gibt es keine von der Küste aus. Dafür ist das Wasser zu flach. Aber weiter im Süden wurden welche von der Küste gefangen. Biggeangler hat aber in Nagoya glaub ich auch keine Chance. Da muss schon ein Boot her. Das Gleiche gilt für die Dolphin fish. 
Danke für die Wünsche Chrizzi. Montag gehts nach Hause.

Petri Heil,
Keno


----------



## Chrizzi (15. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Wie ist es eigendlich mit den Binnengewässern, da gibt es ja sicherlich nicht nur den Schwarzbarsch. Braucht man für Binnengewässer Erlaubnisscheine?

Oder stellt ihr überwiegend nur den Meeresfischen nach?


----------



## Biggeangler (16. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*



Keno schrieb:


> auf welche Köder werden den die folgenden Fische gefangen?
> Meerbrassen > kleine Krebse und Seeringler
> Lippfische > Krill und Seeringler
> Hornhechte > Fischfetzen und Minipilker
> ...


 
Danke @Keno, da muss ich wohl noch mal zum Angelgeschäft, bevor ich die 3 Runde einleute.
Ich bin zurzeit in Yokohama, in der Nähe vom Hafen, hier sind ne Menge Angler, aber der Großteil mit Familie zum Kleinfischangeln...

Wenn es vom Ufer aus nichts wird, muss ich auch mal über ein kl. Boot nachdenken..

Grüße
Biggeangler


----------



## GuruNbg (18. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hi....
Ist von euch zufällig jemand im Dezember/Januar im Raum Nagano/Tokio unterwegs?


----------



## Biggeangler (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Hallo zusammen,

lange ist es her, viel Arbeit hat es verhindert, dass ich meine Angel ins Wasser halten konnte. Ich habe es noch einmal mit einem Blinker versucht und schon nach 1 Stunde einen ca. 40cm großen Raubfisch gefangen. Laut meinem japanischen Fischbuch handelt es sich um einen Suzuki.
Sieht für mich einem Zander recht ähnlich und schmeckt auch nicht schlechter. 

Ich versuche mal ein Foto anzuhängen.

Grüße
Markus #h


----------



## Dschingis Karl (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Dürfte 'n Wolfsbarsch sein,ist mit das leckerste was man im Meer fangen kann.


----------



## Biggeangler (8. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Huhu,

ja, sehr lecker war der kleine Racker. 
Gestern haben wir einen der springenden Fische (~Äsche) gefangen, gut 2-3kg schwer. Der nette Japaner neben mir hat mir von dem Verzehr abgeraten und den Fisch wieder ins Wasser zurückgeworfen.
Kleine, 20-30cm, Fische der Sorte schwimmen in Schwärmen zurzeit knapp unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche am Ufer umher. 

Zudem haben wir einen ca. 70cm(Spannweite) großen Rochen am Ufer beobachtet. 
Kann man diese essen?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Dart (8. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*



Biggeangler schrieb:


> Zudem haben wir einen ca. 70cm(Spannweite) großen Rochen am Ufer beobachtet.
> Kann man diese essen?
> 
> Grüße
> Markus


Die Ansichten zum kulinarischen Genuß reichen von Übel bis hin zur Delikatesse, es gibt irgendwo im Norwegenforum einen alten Thread zu dem Thema.
Viel Fleisch ist da sicherlich nicht dran, es sind ja nur die recht dünnen Flügel verwertbar.
Ich seh sie lieber graziös dahingleiten
Gruss Reiner#h
Edit: Hier der AB Thread aus dem Norwegenforum -> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101404


----------



## Biggeangler (9. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Danke Rainer,

scheinbar ist der Rocher durchaus essbar und auch lecker, aber, wie du schon so schön gesagt hast, "Ich seh sie lieber graziös dahingleiten" |rolleyes

Viell. bietet sich mal die Möglichkeit eine kl. Portion zu probieren, um den Geschmack zu erleben. Bis dahin bleibt der süße Gleiter mal für mich im Wasser.....

Kennt jemand der Geschmack der immer wieder aus dem Wasser springenden ~Äschen hier in Japan. Die Japaner haben den Fisch bis dato immer wieder zurück gesetzt. Aber die Japaner haben ja auch einen ganz anderen Geschmack in vielen Dingen. 

Leider habe ich hier im Hafenbereich noch nicht viele andere Fische erleben dürfen...

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Hacky49 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*



Keno schrieb:


> ;+;+;+ Unwahrscheinlich einen Fugu zu fangen??? Ich habe hier in Japan mehr Fugus gefangen als alles andere....... Anfassen ist aber kein Problem. Gefaehrlich wirds nur beim Essen...



    kann ich nur betätigen. Und die ungeniessbaren Bister fressen alles, was ihnen unter die Nager kommt. Sogar Schnurr.

Hallo liebe Fischergemeinde,
ich halte mich zur Zeit in Südostjapan auf, genau in Fukuoka. Die Stadt mit ca. 1,5 Mio Einwohner liegt ca. 1000 Kilometer südwestlich von Tokyo entfernt.
Herrlich hier, nur für die Jahreszeit zu heiss mit über 35 Grad im Schatten. Zwei Hobbies, Schwimmen und Angeln, kann man hier super miteinander verbinden.

Ich konnte mich dank meiner japanisch sprechenden Frau in Angelläden aufschlauen. Losgezogen bin ich mit einer kurzen 2-Meter-Rute, 3,50 Meter Teleskoprute, kleine Shimanorollen, komische Würmer, die wie Tausendfüssler aussahen und diversen Zubehör. Ich habe nur wenig Ahnung vom Angeln, hatte mir aber gedacht, was zu Hause an der Weser funktioniert könnte ja auch hier klappen. 

Fazit: Hier fängt man in kürzester Zeit wesentlich mehr Fische als zu Hause. Der nächste Kauf wird ein Fischkundebuch sein.

Zuerst haben nur Fugos gebissen und mir diverse Haken und Blei gekostet, da die Biester einem Ruckzug die Schnurr durchbeissen. Die haben Zähne wie Rasierklingen. Also wichtiger Lernprozesse = festeres Vorfach kaufen. Später gab es noch viel Kleinfisch bis 20 Zentimeter.

Einige Tage später habe ich es mit einer kleinen 10 Zentimeter langen Meerbrasse als Köderfisch versucht, da ich auch mal grosse Fische sehen wollte.
Der Erfolg war verblüffend. Nach einer Stunde warten zog die Schurr heftig ab. Beim Anziehen hatte ich das Gefühl, ich hänge irgendwo am Felsen fest. Zum Glück hatte der sich was bewegt und ich konnte eine 2,3 KG schwere und 53 Zentimeter lange Meerbrasse auf die Schuppen legen (Japanese black porgy). 
So macht das Angeln spass. Das war dann auch der grösste Fisch, den ich anlanden konnte.

An anderen Tagen habe ich mal als Köder Tintenfisch, Makrele, Sardinen, halt alles was man so in einem japanischen Supermarkt fast noch lebend kaufen kann., ausprobiert. Ergebbnis war leider nur Kleinfische bis ca. 30 Zentimeter und viel durchgebissene Schurr.

Grüsse aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne
  #h
Rainer


----------



## Biggeangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Huhu,

da kann man mal sehen, was man fangen kann, wenn man sich mal ein bisschen anstrengt  - da hätte ich doch mal mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen sollen...

Jetzt wo ich in China lebe - nahe Shanghai - und sehe was hier alles im Supermarkt angeboten wird, bin ich überrascht!

Z.B. die Meeräschen, welche in Japan immer so schön aus dem Wasser gesprungen sind, wollte dort keiner essen. Hier in China scheint es einer der gängigen Speisefische zu sein. Dazu kommt auch noch die Brasse (aus dem Fluß), welche wir auch in Deutschland sehr selten nach dem Fang mit nach Hause nehmen...

Hintergrund ist wohl u.a. die Anzahl der Gräten, welche in China kaum eine Rolle spielen, da hier erst einmal alles im Mund landet und später der nicht essbare Rest auf den Teller gespuckt wird..


Angeln in China war bis dato noch nicht so erfolgreich...


----------



## Jutaro (29. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Japan*

Ist hier einer noch in japan?

Ich lebe hier und suche immer nach neuen freunden!


----------

